# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشاعر النابغة الجعدي - بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

موسوعة (شعراء العربية)
  شعراء  صدر الاسلام 
    بقلم- فالح الحجية

*                                2*


*                   النابغة الجَعْدي*


*          هو ابو ليلى  قيس  بن  عبد الله بن عُدَس  بن  ربيعة  الجعدي من بني عامر من جنوب اليمن . ولُقب  بالنابغة لانه  سكت عن الشعر ولم يقله  ثلاثين  سنة ثم نبغ فيه مرة  اخرى  حيث قاله في الاسلام .* 
*  وأمَّه  فاخرة بنت عمرو بن جابر بن شحنة الأسديّ .*

*      والجعدي شاعر مخضرم  ولد في الجاهلية قبل النابغة الذبياني وقيل عاصره  ومات بعده . وقد عاش طويلاً ونادم المنذر أبا النعمان بن المنذر ملك الحيرة قال:*

*ولقد شهدت عكاظ قبل محلِّها*
*                                      فيها، وكنت أُعَدُّ مِ الفتيان*

*والمنذر بن محرّق في ملكه*
*                                    وشهدت يوم هجائن النعمان* 

*وعمرتُ حتى جاء أحمد بالهُدى*
*                                       وقوارعٍ  تتلى  من القرآن*


*     .و قيل إنه كان في الجاهلية يعبد  ويستغفر وهجر عبادة الاصنام  وله ابيات يذكر فيها التوحيد والبعث والجنة والنار وكيفية الخلق  في الجاهلية وكأنما قالها في الاسلام منها :* 

*الحمد لله لا شريك له* 
*                                     من لم يقلها فنفسه ظلما*

*المُولج الليل في النهار* 
*                                   وفي الليل  نهارا يُفَرِّج الظُلما*

*الخافض الرافع السماء على*
*                                     الأرض ولم يبن تحتها دَعَما*

*الخالق البارئ المصور في*
*                                    الأرحام  ماء حتى يصير دما*

*من  نطفة   قدَّها   مقدرها* 
*                                     يخلق منها الأبشار والنسما*

*ثُمَّتَ لا بد أن سيجمعكم* 
*                                    والله   جهرا   شهادةً  قَسَما*

*فائتمروا الآن ما بدا لكم* 
*                                  واعتصموا  إن وجدتم عصما*

*في هذه الأرض والسماء ولا* 
*                                   عصمة  منه  إلا  لمن رحما*


*          وفي  السنة التاسعة من الهجرة  المباركة  وفد النابغة  الجعدي* 
*على النبي على رأس وفد من قومه فأسلم  وأنشده   قصيدته  الرائية  ومنها هذه الابيات :*


*وجاهدت حتى ما أحسُّ ومن معي*
*                                     سهيلاً إذا ما لاح ثم تحوَّرا* 

*أقيم على التقوى، وأرضى بفعلها*
*                                 وكنت من النار المخوفة أحذرا*

*وإنَّا  لقومٌ  ما  تَعَوَّدُ   خيلُنا* 
*                                 إذا ما التقينا  أن  تحيد َ وتنفرا* 

*وننكر يوم الرَّوْعِ ألوانَ خيلنا* 
*                            من الطعن حتى تحسبَ الجَوْن أشقرا* 

*وليس بمعروفٍ لنا أن نردَّها* 
*                                  صِحاحًا  ولا مستنكرًا  أنْ تُعَقَّرا*

*أتيت رسول الله إذ جاء بالهدى*
*                                          ويتلو كتابًا كالمجرَّة نَيِّرا*

*بلغنا السماء مجدنا وجدودنا*
*                                      وإنا لنرجو فوق ذلك مظهرا*

*وجاهدت حتى ما أحسُّ ومن معي*
*                                       سهيلاً إذا ما لاح ثم تحوَّرا* 

*أقيم على التقوى، وأرضى بفعلها*
*                                   وكنت من النار المخوفة أحذرا*


*ولاخير في حلمٍ إذا لم يكن له*
*                                       بوادرُ تحمي صَفْوَهُ أنْ يُكَدَّرا* 

*ولاخير في جهلٍ إذا لم يكن له* 
*                                     حليم إذا ما أورد الأمر أصدرا*


*فأعجب بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وقال له :*
* (أجدت  لا يُفضض الله فاكَ ).*

*         شهد النابغة  الجعدي عهد الرسول الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعهد خلفائه الراشدين  الخمسة بما فيها  خلافة الامام الحسن  بن علي رضوان الله عليهم   وكان موضع احترامهم وتقديرهم  كما شهد فتح فارس وانحاز الى الخليفة علي بن ابي طالب في خلافه  مع معاوية بن ابي سفيان   وشهد معركة  صفين  الى  جنبه . ولما ولّي معاوية أمَر مروان بن الحكم بأخذ أهل النابغة وامواله فهدده الجعدي  وأوعد بهجاء  بني امية  فرد له معاوية ما أخذ منه  وقيل ان معاوية في خلافته  سيره الى اصفهان  .* 

*       وقيل ان النابغة الجعدي هجا عدد ا من  شعراء زمانه  من  بينهم أوس بن مغراء والعجاج   وكعب  بن جعيل  وليلى الأخيلية  وكانت لهم الغلبة عليه . وقد  اعتبره  مؤرخوا الشعر  القدامى في  شعراء  الطبقة الثالثة  .* 

*        اغلب شعر الجعدي  في المدح والفخر  بأمجاد قومه اضافة الى  الهجاء والحكمة ويمتاز بالسلاسة  والمرونة  والوضوح و بقلة التكلف وطول النفس والاقلال من الالفاظ الغريبة الصعبة . تأثر بالاسلام ووردت في شعره الفاظ قرآنية اوبعض الاشارات الدينية في قصائده  .* 

*         قيل تبادل النابغة الجعدي الهجاء مع بعض  من شعراء زمانه مثل  أوس   بن مغراء والعجاج بن  رؤبة  وكعب  بن جعيل   وليلى الأخيلية  وكانت لهم  الغلبة عليه . وقد  صنف  على  انه  من  الطبقة الثالثة من الشعراء . ونلاحظ  في  شعره الفخر  بأمجاد  قومه  و المدح  والغزل  والهجاء  والحكمة . وشعره  يمتاز بقلة  التكلف  وطول النفس  ونلحظ فيه السلاسة   وقلة  الالفاظ  الغريبة الصعبة .  وقد تأثر  بالاسلام   في شعره  وخاصة انه عاش فيه طويلا  ووردت  في   شعره  الفاظ  قرآنية وبعض الاشارات الدينية** .* 

*         قيل عاش مئة وعشرين سنة. وتوفي سنة  خمسين للهجرة  الموافقة لسنة  670 ميلادية  وفي  رواية اخرى قيل انه عاش مائة  واربعين  لسنة سبعين هجرية  وإنه مات في أصفهان  بفارس .*

* ومن  جميل شعره  هذه الابيات :*

*تَـذَكَّرتُ وَالـذّكرَى تُـهيِّجُ لـلفَتَى * 
*                                     وَمِـن  حَـاجَةِ المَحزُونِ أَن يَتَذَكَّرا*

*نَـدامايَ  عِـندَ الـمُنذِرِ بِنِ مُحَرِّقٍ * 
*                                 أَرَى اليَومَ مِنهُم ظاهرَ الأَرضِ مُقفِرا*

*تَـقَضّى زَمَـانُ الوَصلِ بَيني وَبَينَها * 
*                                   وَلَـم يَنقَصِ الشوقُ الَّذي كانَ أَكثَرا*

*وَإِنِّـي لأَسـتَشفي بـرُؤيةِ جـارِها  * 
*                                          إِذا مــا لِـقَـاؤُها عَـليَّ تَـعَذَّرا*

*وَأُلـقي عَلى جِيرانِها مَسحةَ الهَوى * 
*                                    وَإِن لَـم يَـكُونُوا لي قَبيلاً وَمَعشَرا*

*تَـرَدَّيتُ  ثَـوبَ الـذُلِّ يَـومَ لَقيتُها * 
*                                        وَكــانَ رِدَائـي نَـخوةً وَتَـجَبُّرا*

*حَـسِبنا زَمـاناً كُـلَّ بيضاءَ شَحمَةً* 
*                                       لَـيَالِيَ إِذ نَـغزُو جُـذاماً وحِـميَرا*

*إِلـى  أَن لَـقِينا الحيَّ بَكرَ بِنَ وَائلٍ* 
*                                       ثَـمانِينَ  ألـفاً دارِعِـينَ وحُـسَّرا*

*فَـلَمّا  قَـرَعنا الـنّبعَ بِالنّبعِ بَعضَهُ  * 
*                                      بِـبَعضٍ  أَبَـت عِـيدَانُهُ أَن تُكسَرا*

*إِذا الـمَرءُ لَـم يَـطلُب مَعاشاً يَكُفُّهُ * 
*                                    شَـكا الـفَقرَ أَو لاَمَ الصَديقَ فأَكثَرا*

*وَلا  خَـيرَ فـي جَهلٍ إِذا لَم يَكُن لَهُ * 
*                                      حَـلِيمٌ إِذا مـا أَورَدَ الأَمـرَ أَصدَرا*

*أُقِـيمُ  عَـلى التَقوَى وَأَرضَى بفِعلِهِ * 
*                                      وَكُـنتُ  مِـنَ النارِ المَخُوفَةِ أَوجَرا*

*إِذا الوَحشُ ضَمَّ الوَحشَ في ظُلُلاَتِها * 
*                                       سَـوَاقِطُ  مِـن حَرٍّ وَقَد كانَ أَظهَرا*

*وَكَـلباً وَلَـخماً لَم نَزَل مُنذُ أَحمَضَت * 
*                                         يُـحَمِضُنا أَهـلُ الـجَنابِ وَخـيبَرا*

*مُـنَـكِّبَ  رَوقَـيهِ الـكِناسَ كَـأَنَّهُ  * 
*                                         مُـغَشًّى غَـمىً إِلاَّ إِذا مـا تَـنَشَّرا*

*وَإِنَّ امـرأً أَهـدَى إِلـيكَ قَـصِيدةً* 
*                                      كَـمُستَبضِعٍ تَـمراً إِلى أَرضِ خَيبَرا*

*فَـمَن  يَـكُ لَم يَثأَر بِأَعراضِ قَومِهِ  * 
*                                        فَـإِنِّـي  وَرَبِّ الـرَاقِصاتِ لأَثـأَرا*

*فَـقَرَّبتُ مِـبراةً تَـخالُ ضُـلُوعَها  * 
*                                      مِـن الـماسِخِيَّاتِ الـقِسيَّ المُوَتَّرا*

*بِـنَفسِي وَأَهـلِي عُـصبَةً سَـلَمِيَّةً* 
*                                       يُـعِدُّون لـلهَيجا عَـناجِيج ضُـمَّرا*

*وَقـالُوا لَـنا أَحـيُوا لَـنا مَن قَتَلتُمُ  * 
*                                         لَـقَد جِـئتُمُ إِدًّا مِـن الأَمـرِ مُنكَرا*

*وَلَـسنا نَـرُدُّ الرَوحَ في جِسمِ مَيّتٍ * 
*                                      وَكُـنّا  نُـسِيلُ الـرَوحَ مِمَّن تَنشَّرا*

*نُـميتُ وَلا نُـحيِي كَـذَلِكَ صُـنعُنا * 
*                                  إِذا  البَطَلُ الحَامِي إِلى الموتِ أَهجَرا*

*مَـلَكنا  فَـلَم نَـكشِف قِـناعاً لِحرَّةٍ  * 
*                                       ولَـم نَـستَلِب إِلاَّ الـقِنَاعَ المسمَّرا*

*وَلَـو أَنَّـنا شِئنا سِوى ذاكَ أَصبَحَت * 
*                                       كَـرائِمُهُم  فِـينَا تُـباعُ وَتُـشتَرى*

*وَلـكنَّ أَحـساباً نَـمَتنا إِلـى العُلى* 
*                                       وَآبـاءَ صِـدقٍ أَن نَـرُومَ المحقَّرا*


  امير البيـــــان العربي
د. فالح نصيف الحجية الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى- بلدروز



*             *************************

----------

